# Found Camera in Grand Canyon



## WD7Z (Mar 10, 2004)

Small camera in dry bag found floating in eddy...
My put in date was Oct 29 take out Nov 22.
Camera and bag were full of sand and water...probably DOA.
If you can describe it I'll send it back to you....

Dave [email protected]


----------

